
Fr-087: Snake Charmer PC Demo - based2
https://demozoo.org/productions/173256/
======
ToJans
While it has a nice atmosphere, I don't see what makes it special enough to be
featured on hacker news? It looks just like a simple vertex shader to me TBH,
or an I missing something blatantly obvious here?

~~~
abstractbeliefs
It's a cute little demo that's only basically 1MB all in.

That said, I don't think it's the best for this group - they've done more in
far less before.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqu_IpkOYBg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqu_IpkOYBg)
for example, is an executable only 177KB big.

------
AceJohnny2
Pouet.net is the more popular information repository for demos. Here's their
link for the same demo:

[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=70418](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=70418)

------
hansjorg
Summary of the pouet.net comments: Proof of concept DX12 engine by chaos. One
effect, no post processing. Still pretty cool though.

------
DiabloD3
Farbrausch has made some of the coolest demos I've ever seen.

~~~
eterm
They have (fr08 completely blew my mind when I ran it at the time), but this
isn't one of them.

Far cooler from the same competition alone is fr-minus-019 (a 64k intro)
[https://demozoo.org/productions/173267/](https://demozoo.org/productions/173267/)

------
lph
Not following the demo scene, and not being current on the capabilities of
graphics cards these days, I have no idea if this is impressive. Wish it came
with some explanation.

------
ranza
Still remember seeing fr-08 live at The Party here in Denmark 17 years ago. It
has to be one of the most impressive things ive seen and it was what got me
into demos.

